# Lifespan of CF



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

What is the average lifespan of 55w & 65w CF's? I have two fixtures, both on different tanks. 1 with 2 x 55w and 1 with 2 x 65w. They've been in each fixture for about 2 years and everything's growing just fine, but wondering if it'd be optimal to change soon.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

its recomended that you replace them once a year not that you can't get life out of them afterwards its just not optimal performace from the bulb. I'd say if you can afford to change them once a year go for it because you will most likely see a difference.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

At this point you'll notice a difference in growth if you switch them out for new bulbs. The PC bulbs will burn longer than the recommended 1-2 year use. They do however, lose some of their 'umph' so to speak after that period of time.


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Right, I knew they'd illuminate for a number of years, but I guess I meant how long before they start having less effect. If I remember, the standard output flourescent bulbs should be replaced every 6 months or so, but the CF's can go 1 year? Oh ohhh...been 2 years now, time to replace soon I guess...I do have 1 new spare never used, I should probably throw that in shortly.


----------

